# Hello you've got a convert!



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello, my name is Anna and I have been skiing since 2004. The only way I could ski was to first allow me feet to go numb from the painful ill fitting boots I was suppose to wear. This made winter sports less fun then I think they could have been. I posted on another forum looking for advice with my foot size issue and they recommended me spending hundreds of dollars having a ski boot custom fitted to my foot. While that would be nice, I am a college student and ski boots already cost a fortune. But so do snowboard boots, I come looking at snowboarding that it would be easier on my knees, and that the boots won't feel like they are cutting my feet off. I will be taking my third major snowboarding lesson this weekend at winter park in there burton learn to ride program. 

I am always jumping the gun, but I wish to instill that I never purchased any ski equipment, so I don't to worry about selling that stuff. I am also not going to be buying any equipment until I have had a chance to demo an extensive collection and see how they work with my microscopic feet. I am looking into what equipment I think would do well with me. So far I have been looking at Arbor Eden, Never Summer Infinity, Burton Feelgood and Feather, and the Gnu B-nice boards. Boots will probably end up being Salomon Ivy's due to their size 4 being available. Bindings? Well I haven't thought about that yet, but probably small women's bindings for they may fit my tiny feet. All has to be checked out at the local skate shop ^_^. 

I love chatting about snowboarding and hearing about others with small feet. ^_^


----------

